# Free Travel. Aircoach & Ferry.



## SoylentGreen (5 Oct 2017)

Can a person aged 66 with a free travel card avail of free travel with Aircoach when travelling to and from the airport and from Dublin to Northern Ireland etc.  Also do the private cross channel ferries offer free transport?


----------



## RedOnion (5 Oct 2017)

From airport to Dublin: yes
Outside Dublin: no
However, you can use it on public transport buses on the same routes. 

You need to get a senior smartpass card if you want to avail of free transport within Northern Ireland.


----------



## SoylentGreen (6 Oct 2017)

Thanks. Do I apply for this smartpass in the South and collect it in the South?

Also can I travel from Dublin to the North using my southern Ireland travel pass and BACK AGAIN for free?


----------



## suzie (6 Oct 2017)

I believe the Green Dublin Coach services accept the cards, though no harm in check before departure...


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2017)

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Free-Travel---SW-40.aspx
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/780_Free-Travel.aspx#app3


These should answer your questions regarding free travel


----------



## Bronco Lane (11 Feb 2018)

Can I travel free on the DART and Luas with free travel card issued by the Dept. of Social Welfare. Can I bring a companion for free also?

Can I travel for free on the private ferries such as Irish ferries etc?

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2018)

The link in the earlier post outlines where a free travel pass can be used and whether a pass allows a companion to travel with you.


----------



## Bronco Lane (11 Feb 2018)

Thanks. I just wondered how the DART would work if there was only one card holder going through an unmanned station.


----------



## newirishman (11 Feb 2018)

Bronco Lane said:


> Thanks. I just wondered how the DART would work if there was only one card holder going through an unmanned station.



Usually there isn’t a physical barrier at unmanned stations, given the rate those doors barriers working.


----------



## Tintagel (18 Feb 2018)

Just got my Travel Pass plus Spouse card.....

When I get on my local Dublin Bus do I just show it to the driver or do I scan it somewhere........Do I scan it twice if my wife is with me?

I would also be interested to know how two people get through the barrier at an unmanned station....


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Feb 2018)

On Dublin bus you scan your card on the scanner on the right hand side (scan once)  as you enter the bus. Other people will be scanning their Leap cards there. 
On bus Eireann place your card on the scanner on your left (centre of the windscreen) and if you are travelling with your spouse you will be given a ticket. If travelling alone just scan - no ticket required.
Don't know about unmanned stations


----------



## DeclanDublin (18 Feb 2018)

I've seen some people scan passes for Luas as well. This is unnecessary. Never noticed anyone getting a spouse ticket on any buses I've been on. I think when drivers see people of a 'certain age' ahem, they don't pay much attention to em. I don't know what the procedures are generally for unmanned stations, but I have observed that the Dart stations leave a 'gate' open when the attendant has gone to lunch or whatever, so I would assume such common sense practices might apply more generally in unmanned stations.


----------



## Tintagel (20 Feb 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> On Dublin bus you scan your card on the scanner on the right hand side


  Thanks. I have never used the card. Does it have to be activated somewhere first or is it activated the first time I use it?


----------



## DeclanDublin (20 Feb 2018)

Tintagel said:


> Thanks. I have never used the card. Does it have to be activated somewhere first or is it activated the first time I use it?


Already activated.


----------



## Tintagel (23 Feb 2018)

Thank you. Finally. Am I restricted to using my travel pass to certain times. I remember back in the day that you could not use it at peak periods?


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Feb 2018)

No time restrictions on use. Just to remind you the spouse pass is strictly for your spouse, it's not a companion pass for anyone to accompany you. I think previously there was the impression with some people that they could offer the person next to them in the queue for the bus a free ride.
Also, earlier in the thread it was stated categorically that the free travel pass works on all Aircoach services, I'm fairly certain that's not the case, you should check with them and any other private operator in advance as not all services accept the free travel pass.


----------



## Tintagel (23 Feb 2018)

Thanks dereko1969. That's good to know. After parking my car close to the Visa section of the Chinese Embassy recently where I had to queue for 3 hours without getting what I wanted, I am definitely going to use my travel pass next visit rather than feed a parking meter all day.


----------

